# Kentucky Derby Event



## Greg C (Oct 13, 2004)

Those of you that will be in Louisville, KY during Derby Week.....Be sure to check out our web site at www.rcmensclub.com to buy tickets for our annual Derby Dinner, or to visit us at our club!!!!


----------

